# Squeaker?



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay so has anyone ever had their Flying Saucer Wheel start squeaking? It's just of late, I've noticed that it has and, since Teddi is on it most of the night, it can become quite distracting and annoying. At least I hope that it's the wheel squeaking. Has anyone had any experience with their hedgehog squeaking while running on the wheel? I've checked him and he doesn't seem to be hurt anywhere so I don't think they're squeaks of pain. As well he is eating, drinking, pooping and walking normally. So maybe they are just happy squeaks? Or it is the wheel. I really really hope it's the wheel. 

Anyway please let me know about any experience you have had with either scenario. 
Thanks!


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, my flying saucer developed a squeek. I can't find the post now but someone had recommended using vegetable oil (i think, you should probably double check or wait for someone else to respond) on the bearing and it worked well for a little while. Harley never showed in interest in licking it and couldn't really get anywhere near it anyway. Might be worth looking into.

edit* found the thread! viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3880&p=31419&hilit=vegetable+oil#p31419


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Vegetable or olive oil works well for squeaks. I've never had a squeaky wheel but both have worked safely for other things.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Vaseline is safe to use too and will last longer than olive or vegetable oil. Since the flying saucer is so easy to get to the moving parts, olive or veggie would do fine with it. Vaseline works great on the bearings of bucket wheels.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay thanks everyone so much! I'll let you know if it works!


----------

